# Reducing size of "cast rivets"



## Cre8or (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi,

I'm in the process of building a Roundhouse Lady Anne, and I'm making some personal amendments along the way. One thing that I really want to do is reduce the size of the rivet detailing on the smoke box. I suppose what I am looking for is a miniature grinding stone with a concave depression on the end that is the size of the rivet detail required, but I don't know where to look for such a thing. Does anyone have any other suggestions?

I hope someone here can help.

Kind regards,

Bill


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Bill,
I don't know the Lady Anne in detail, so some questions.
How large are the rivets now?
How are the rivets made?
If they are stamped, so that they are hollow on the backside, do you think that by attempting to reduce the diameter, you might actually cut them right off?
Good luck,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In the jewelry world we would call the tool you seek a Cup Burr, I'd mount it in my flex shaft. Fordam Flexshaft. The motor hangs above my head and the shaft is light and easy to manipulate. A Dremmel is an awkward second.
John


----------



## Cre8or (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks guys.

David:

The rivets are actually cast in brass (I assume brass anyway) as part of the smoke box casting, and are about 2mm diameter at the point where they meet the main body. Ideally I'd like them about 1mm diameter as they'd look neater. 

The reason for doing this is that I'm trying to make it look more like the right scale compared to a 15mm to the foot scale accucraft Isle of Man loco.

John:

That sounds like what I am looking for. It just so happens that I work very close to Hatton Garden in central London, and there are loads of jewellery makers shops there, that sell tools for jewellery making. I'm guessing that someone there should be able to help me.

Cheers again,

Bill


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bill,
Yep they can show you all they have, might need a catalog for the size you seek.
Best Wishes,
John


----------



## Cre8or (Jul 24, 2014)

One question on the cup burr, if the diameter of the "rivet" is currently 2mm, will a 1mm cup burr do the job? It looks to me that they are made to round off the end of a wire that is the diameter of the tool. Is there something that would grind the end face of the cup burr too? like a flat face milling tool with a cup burr in the centre?

Bill


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I was contemplating the same problem with the RH smoke box. Might be easier and less messy to just file them off and put in smaller ones.

Harvey C.
SA1838


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Harvey. I removed them with a needle file and 320 paper, then drilled for new ones of the correct size.

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cup Burr;
Teeth are full dome inside, edge is smooth so you don't gouge the sheet backing. Better than a rough edge
I'd go with one larger than 2mm and rock it around to reduce, when slightly over size use a proper size and press down. I'd finish with a pumice wheel (impregnated silicon rubber) shapes and polishes away burr chatter..... but that's my reflex .... depending on the metal, it burnishes some; moves the surface as much as removes any. Color transfer to the wheel, but not much dust. 
Same source or online are discount jewelry suppliers.
The other method suggested is good too.
John


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

If you apply an additional coat of enamel paint less of the rivet will be visible. Still not small enough, add another coat of paint.

If you grind down the rivets you will have to repaint anyway and it's inevitable grinding cannot be contained to rivets alone. Marks in the body I think will take more than a coat of repaint to conceal


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a Lady Anne. There are about 90 rivets, some under the smokebox so hard to get at. A cup burr tool won't work well and will just wear out. Better to remove the smokebox and file all flat then mark out, punch pilots then drill holes and put in rivets the right size. 

Andrew


----------



## Cre8or (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Very useful.

I've taken another look at the IOM locos, and they don't have any rivets on the Smoke Box, so I'm thinking of filing them off completely. If I decide to add them later I can as suggested by Andrew (Garratt).

I've not posted on here before, and I have to say, the first experience has been brilliant. What a great little community.

Maybe I'll post some progress on here somewhere to let you all see what I'm doing. Although progress on my projects is always painfully slow.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree, the course casting of rivets on the Lady Anne are distracting compared to modern precision components as found on Accucraft locomotives. 

Andrew


----------

